# Dog shows in Essex/Herts or East Anglia even?



## Debxan (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone know of any dog shows scheduled for this year in the above areas? Particularly interested in terriers - am considering a Manchester and would be interested to see some more.

Thanks


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

nice choice i like them, you probably won't get many manchester classes at open shows , have a look at penney pine website . East of England champ show is at peterborough is that fairly near to you? or there's Windsor both in July


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

here's a list of champ show with MT's scheduled

Dog Show Diary


----------



## Debxan (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you for that info. Peterborough is only about 70 miles from here and an easy drive so that date will go in my diary.


----------

